# Oh, Tx



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Why does it seem there are so many members from these two states? Is there some connection to this site?


----------



## bdement (Jun 4, 2007)

I've noticed that too about Texas. It seems that Houston is home to a huge aquarium community. Come on Atlanta peeps!


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

We just got too much land and too much time so we just surf all day long

Yeee-ha 



For real, it beats me. And yet our club in Houston has less people. Perhaps because most are lurkers and are more into fish clubs than planted tank clubs? That is my question which has been looming for a looooong time.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Cause the best come from Tx?


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

_We just got too much land and too much time so we just surf all day long

Yeee-ha_

_Cause the best come from Tx?_

That settles it, I'm moving to Texas. I'll go tell the wife and kids. If I don't post within the next 24 hours assume my wife smashed my laptop over my head.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Ha,ha,ha:bounce: 

Anyways, you know what thay say about Texas, every thing is bigger and better.\\/


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Don'T Mess With TEXAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :boxing: 
:biggrin:


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

You guys in TX have been getting all the rain. The water restrictions in Atlanta are getting so bad that it may be illegal to change the water in your tank.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

It was that bad a few years ago....cut back on your feeding etc till it blows over or start looking into holding drums/tanks and start storing the water now.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

How can you guys tolerate that heat?? 

I was there a few years ago for a Cichlid convention and could only make it a few blocks outside before having to retreat back into the AC. We get high heat and humidity here in the summer, but at least it cools off at night so you get a little break. There (in Fort Worth) we were out waiting for a shuttle at 5 am and it was still unbearably hot... :shock:


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

JanS said:


> How can you guys tolerate that heat??
> 
> I was there a few years ago for a Cichlid convention and could only make it a few blocks outside before having to retreat back into the AC. We get high heat and humidity here in the summer, but at least it cools off at night so you get a little break. There (in Fort Worth) we were out waiting for a shuttle at 5 am and it was still unbearably hot... :shock:


Much like the microbes in the deep thermal vent, you develop immunity to it In fact, we LOOOVE the heat


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

> How can you guys tolerate that heat??
> 
> I was there a few years ago for a Cichlid convention and could only make it a few blocks outside before having to retreat back into the AC. We get high heat and humidity here in the summer, but at least it cools off at night so you get a little break. There (in Fort Worth) we were out waiting for a shuttle at 5 am and it was still unbearably hot...


I think our question is how do you stand the cold
anything below 50F and we act like the ice age is coming.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I give. Texas has taken over this thread. What a surprise. LOL


----------



## Legacy2005 (Sep 18, 2007)

the freak weather in OH is what causes a lot of people to get fish. since it is a constant enviroment and we can spend the cold months inside watching the fish and growing a garden indoors.


----------



## longhornxtreme (Feb 20, 2007)

It can get hot here in Tx, but so far this year has been quite mild as far as Tx summers go. I can't wait till the first hard freeze comes around so the stinking yellowjackets will get what nature has for them.


----------



## Cliff Mayes (Jan 29, 2007)

You haven't lived until you get used to yellow jackets in your Jell-O.

By the way I think we’re supposed to get 68° f tomorrow. Which ain’t bad for this area.

The coldest I ever got was at Ft Bliss and White Sands a long time ago. No prep time, one day 110° f…the next day it was below freezing with a quarter inch of snow (around here no big deal but there it shut the place down until it melted.)

What a terrible old memory you just brought back. Shudder.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Yellow Jackets
Come to Gulf Coast Texas, our mosquitos will carry yellow jackets off for lunch


----------

